# new tank... Need advice



## Chdmorrison (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey 
So me and Gf just got a new tank on saturday. Overzelous we got fish the next day... I got 1 tetra something, 1 tiger barb, 4 mollies. The tetra and tiger barb died yesterday. The mollies seem to be doing great. There eating and lively. The tank has gotten a bit cloudy. Thats when i found this place.

I now know that i should have let it "cycle", but i didnt. I have well water and i am using aqua safe to condition it. I will be picking up some biospora today and prime. And an ammonia test kit (didnt know i needed this hence neeb section lol)

I need to know what you guys think i should do next? How to help my fish survive.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Chdmorrison said:


> Hey
> So me and Gf just got a new tank on saturday. Overzelous we got fish the next day... I got 1 tetra something, 1 tiger barb, 4 mollies. The tetra and tiger barb died yesterday. The mollies seem to be doing great. There eating and lively. The tank has gotten a bit cloudy. Thats when i found this place.
> 
> I now know that i should have let it "cycle", but i didnt. I have well water and i am using aqua safe to condition it. I will be picking up some biospora today and prime. And an ammonia test kit (didnt know i needed this hence neeb section lol)
> ...


Just keep an eye on the ammonia level because it's going to spike since it is part of the cycling process. If it gets to the danger level I'd add a few ammonia tablets (read directions for your size tank) so that the fish that shouldn't be in the tank do indeed survive.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch the fish. Change water at any sign of less than happiness.


----------



## Chdmorrison (Nov 23, 2010)

thank you. I Did get both PRIME and Bio-spira, So that should jump start it right? Any thing else i can do? And why is my tank cloudy after only 24 hours?


----------



## saint kay (Dec 22, 2009)

Cloudy water tends to show up fairly late into the cycle... it might be the fact that it has a few new fish... basically just wait for the cloudiness to dissapear... i'm not sure if i'm a 100% correct but i'm just assuming with the facts that i know, maybe small water changes might help

Kay


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

If you can find a good local aquarium fish store they should be able to test the water for you. Treat the water and wait like you are doing and maybe bring the store some water to test every week until it stays the same. Once you have two tests (a week apart) at the same good levels then you can look into stocking more if wanted. I think the mollies are pretty hardy. The tetras and barbs are schooling fish so if you have the room in the tank then maybe get one of those two and get about 5 of them for best results.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you have BioSpira, then by all means, use it immediately. Things will be fine in a day or two.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with ^^^^

I used Tetra Bio Spira on a brand new 75 gallon tank with 10 fish and all 10 fish lived long enough for one them to eat the 6 neon tetras. The 4 "bigger" fish are still healthy and happy after their move from the old tank 7 months ago (at least a dozen barnacles are still alive as well attached to the rocks I collected in a semi-brackish river). Once you have mistakenly added fish to tap water and then realized this was a bad idea, bio spira is THE BEST thing you can do to save them. 

In case they do die, the fish you bought are not that expensive so you could always replace them, not that they don't value their lives as much as an expensive fish does. You should always try to keep life alive, no matter how much it cost to buy whatever pet it was.

Other things you could do is add a bio-wheel, but I'm assuming you already have one since that's the first thing new fish owners buy without even realizing how important it is. If all else, I would consider "good bacteria", such as in the form of a bio-wheel, as the single most important fish accessory. This bio-wheel can be transfered from new tank to new tank making each and successive new tank almost instantaneously livable indefinitely. 

Besides the bio spira and bi0-wheel w/filter, I would add some API Stress Coat. This is definitely not required is more of a safety precaution. 

You did the right thing by adding bio spira. Many fish enthusiasts are still skeptical of a instant fish tank magic potion, but I have been convinced because I've seen it work. You're on the right track. Keep posting here for further updates and questions because most of the people here read these boards daily.


----------

